# Apache22 does not finish sanity test



## badhat101 (Apr 21, 2012)

```
# service apache22 configtest
Performing sanity check on apache22 configuration:
httpd: Syntax error on line 90 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load
 /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_proxy_connect.so into server:
 /usr/local/libexec/apache22/mod_proxy_connect.so: Undefined symbol "ap_proxyerror"
```

I was following the guide at Apache HTTP Server but the sanity check fails. I am not very familiar with Apache so I am unsure how/if to proceed.


----------



## Abriel (Apr 21, 2012)

[CMD="cd"]/usr/ports/www/apache22[/CMD]
[CMD="make"]config[/CMD]
Select 
	
	



```
[*] PROXY_CONNECT     Enable mod_proxy_connect
```
and reinstall

or just comment line with 
	
	



```
LoadModule proxy_connect_module libexec/apache22/mod_proxy_connect.so
```
 in /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf


----------

